
Ask HN: Do you use a a tool to organize your startup? - emosenkis
Do you use a tool&#x2F;app&#x2F;document&#x2F;etc. to organize the process of validating your idea, estimating market size, confirming product&#x2F;market fit, etc.? If so, what? How satisfied are you with it?<p>If not, why not?
======
muzani
It used to be possible to do this with Google Trends, but they removed the
number of searches and the y-axis is along the lines of 100% popularity now.

Otherwise I just compare to competitor products to see if the market is
sizeable. I've done analysis before with a cofounder and things like keyword
popularity also helps, but in the end it doesn't really do knowing that
there's a huge market for "jobs for teens" sites unless you want to make a
product for that.

